# puppy always thirsty



## mastercave (May 2, 2009)

My 10 week old seems to be always thirsty. Before 8pm, I'll let him drink as much as he wants, then take it away at 8. Then almost every hour before bed, I take him outside for a bathroom break. He pees everytime, then goes looking for water in the empty bowls. 

Does a puppy need a lot of water? Since I'm taking him outside, he hasn't made any indoor accidents, as long as I remember to let him out. And from 12am to 6am, he's able to hold it. 

Is there any growth problems with me denying water?


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

My puppy was the same way. A lot of people here said no don't withhold water but I did on my breeders advice. She knows his line after all.

I measured out a gallon jug of water, kept it in the fridge for him and he could have it when he wanted during the day and not much more than a few sips after 9pm.


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

That sound like the schedule I had Rocky on at that age and at 3-1/2 he is about 90lbs and 26". I dont think it stunted his growth.


----------



## triordan (Dec 5, 2008)

no, i took away the water too, even earlier than you...we go to bed early because we wake up early....you could try giving him an ice cube, and as long as he is getting plenty during the day he should be fine


----------



## JeffM (Dec 19, 2005)

Thor drank a lot as a puppy as well. We didn't take his water away though, just lots of night time ventures in the backyard


----------



## meisha98 (Aug 27, 2008)

Lainey is 6 months now and I still take away the bulk of her water an hour before bedtime and take her out just before bed. A couple of sips in between. She holds whatever she needs to all night and goes out first thing in the AM. She pees both times. Also she drinks alot during the day so I'm not worried about the overnight.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Karlo doesn't seem to drink too much, could be because he is raw fed. Last night-about 1 am, a thunderstorm rolled in and the outdoor temp rose about 20 degrees. He was in his varikennel panting(not sure if it was because of the temp or the anxiety he felt from Kacie-who was right next to me and the crate) and needed to get a drink, I let him, so he wouldn't be miserable.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

If he is let out at midnight you should let him drink still untill 10PM.
Just depends I think on when he is to be put to bed for the night.


----------

